# WHAT'S CANADA BUYING? - July 2009



## The Bread Guy (6 Jul 2009)

*News only - commentary elsewhere, please.
Thanks for helping this "news only" thread system work!*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Jul 2009)

"....Defence Research & Development Canada (DRDC) have a requirement to retain the services of a contractor to provide support for DRDC Toronto's data collection and collection involving a series of behavioural science experiments with human subjects. The experiments described in this Statement of Work (SOW) are motivated by DRDC Toronto's Applied Research Program (ARP) project, entitled "Understanding and Augmenting Human Capabilities for Intelligence Production," which is under the project management of Dr. David R. Mandel, Group Leader of the Thinking, Risk, and Intelligence Group within DRDC Toronto's Adversarial Intent Section. The overarching objectives of the ARP project and the experiments described herein for which contractor support is sought are: (a) to identify systematic biases in human performance that may effect the quality of intelligence analysis; (b) to identify factors that may attenuate or amplify such biases or otherwise influence judgmental performance; and (c) to examine the viability of counter-measures aimed at reducing or eliminating them...."


" .... Soldier Systems Technology Roadmap Visioning Workshop a Success
(....)
Upcoming Technical Workshops

The next step in developing the Soldier Systems TRM will be a series of Technical Workshops. Please note that the following Workshop dates have been revised.

Power/Energy/Sustainability, Vancouver, September 22/23, 2009
Lethal/Non-Lethal Weapons, Toronto, November 18/19, 2009
C4I, Calgary, January 27/28, 2010
Sensors, Québec, March 2010
Survivability/Clothing/Protective Equipment, Ottawa, May/June 2010
Human and Systems Integration, Halifax, September 2010
Integration, Enabling Technologies & Future Projects, Ottawa, November 2010 ....
"
[/list]


".... Comparing Similar Data from Multiple Sources in Support of Marine Domain Awareness for DRDC, Dartmouth, Nova Scotia

The Maritime Information Knowledge Management (MIKM) group at Defence Research and Development Canada (DRDC) Atlantic has developed numerous applications to acquire data related to maritime domain awareness. These applications acquire data from disparate sources, sometimes acquiring similar or comparable data. To develop added confidence in these data, the similar data items from the various sources should be compared.

The current requirement is to design and develop a method for comparing similar data from multiple existing applications.  These applications include Seaspider, and the Automated Ship Image Acquisition (ASIA) system.

*The maximum funding set aside for this project is $94,500.00 plus applicable taxes....*"


_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Jul 2009)

...from June 26?
".... Defence R&D Canada - Atlantic (DRDC Atlantic) requires research and possibly development of an appropriate virtual social networking software application suitable for use in a military domain .... The responsive bid, within the funding limitation of $ 150,000.00, applicable taxes extra, for the currently funded work, with the highest total overall points will be recommended for award of a contract ...."

This, from today's _National Post_:


> Facebook status: Reporting for duty, sir.
> 
> The Canadian military is considering developing its own version of social-networking applications such as Facebook and Twitter to help soldiers communicate and improve teamwork in the increasingly networked environment of modern warfare.
> 
> ...



Full article also attached as .pdf


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Jul 2009)

....posted here (list of folks who asked for full tender documents also attached):


> Canadian troops receive rigorous training and have access to some of the world's most sophisticated military equipment, but the Department of National Defence thinks they could use another tool – one that's right at their fingertips.
> 
> The department is seeking applications from Web developers around the world to create a social networking application for Canadian soldiers, combining elements of popular models such as Facebook, MySpace and Twitter. The system could be introduced as early as March, 2010.
> 
> ...



_More on link, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Jul 2009)

" 	 Coalition Maritime Missile Defence (CMMD) .... The aim of the CMMD TDP is to develop advanced naval Force Anti-Ship Missile Defence (FASMD) concepts and techniques in joint and combined Above Water Warfare (AWW) operations. This project is being advanced in conjunction with a multinational capability development programme: the Maritime Theater Missile Defence (MTMD) Forum 1 . The project will define a sea-based net-centric CMMD capability that enhances detection, localization, recognition, evaluation, and prosecution of theatre (ballistic and cruise) missile threats for implementation in our next generation of ships as part of Canada's commitment to the MTMD forum ..... *DRDC anticipates allocating approximately $5.0 million for contracts, including a prime contract and a number of support contracts* ...."


_More on link, attachment_


----------



## George Wallace (8 Jul 2009)

Mike?

Seems to me that Canadian soldiers are resourceful enough to have found sites like this.  Perhaps we can go for Gov't funding and give t-shirts and ballcaps to all members.    >

Then write them off come Tax time as 'Advertizing Expenses'.    >


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Jul 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Mike?
> 
> Seems to me that Canadian soldiers are resourceful enough to have found sites like this.  Perhaps we can go for Gov't funding and give t-shirts and ballcaps to all members.    >
> 
> Then write them off come Tax time as 'Advertizing Expenses'.    >



:rofl:
PM inbound to both....


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Jul 2009)

".... SUV/TRUCKS, ARMOUR PROTECTED

quantity: 2 EA
specifications: homologation in Israel
---
In order to demonstrate qualification, companies requesting a tender package must provide the following certificates (an inspection certificate issued by a Federal German Proof House or equivalent officially accredited organization) upfront to be eligible for receiving tender:

BALLISTIC PROTECTION
The entire passenger cell including trunk/cargo area are to be designed with ballistic protection level VR6.

MINE PROTECTION
The entire protected vehicle is to be blasted at least once with a DM31 anit-personnel mine. For this the mine is to be positioned in a center-position under the feet of the driver and detonated on a steel plate put on the floor.

PROTECTION AGAINST IED (IMPROVISED EXPLOSIVE DEVICES)
(1) The entire specially protected vehicle is to be blasted at least once laterally with a 15 kg 'Geosit' from a distance of 2 m, 1 m above ground at the height of the 'B-pillar' of the vehicle.
(2) The front wheel of the vehicle is to be blasted with a 6 kg TNT
-Protection against IED under front wheel (STANAG Level 2a) ...."

_(A bit) more on link, attachment_


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Jul 2009)

".... Defence R&D Canada (DRDC), a special operating agency of the Department of National Defence (DND), is investigating the use of a service-oriented architecture to demonstrate the concept of a Joint Picture for information collaboration across the Canadian Forces (CF) in support of domestic operations. The development of this concept will include the  establishment of a Recognized Operational Support Picture (ROSP), a Domestic Intelligence, Surveillance, and Reconnaissance (ISR) Picture, and the incorporation of elements from an Other Government Department (OGD) picture. These component pictures will be integrated into a net-enabled demonstration environment (NEDE) using a service-oriented architectural approach to meet the requirements of the JPIC TDP ...."


".... The work includes, but is not necessarily limited to, the supply of labour, material, supervision and equipment necessary to modify existing parking lot within the CSOR compound including placing granular materials, catchbasin installation, pipe installation, hatch construction and paving ...."


_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Jul 2009)

".... INVITATION TO PARTICIPATE
COALITION WARRIOR INTEROPERABILITY DEMONSTRATION (CWID) 2010

1.    Object of this solicitation

The objective of this announcement is to invite Information Technology (IT) companies to attend the CWID 2010 Industry Day on 27 August 2009, to obtain a better understanding of the CWID program and what is has to offer. The CWID 2010 cycle for companies who chose to participate in the demonstration starts with trial registration in September 2009 and terminates with the event execution in June 2010.

(....)

The following schedule outlines the required participation, should an IT company wish to take part in CWID 2010. Each of the events below will be explained in detail at the Industry Day 27 August 2009.

•    27 Aug 09 – Industry Day at Shirleys Bay Campus, Ottawa, ON, CA.
•    IT proposals due: 11 Sep 09.
•    IT selection: 19 Oct 09.
•    12 Nov 09 – Canadian Initial Planning Conference – Tunney’s Pasture, ON, CA.
•    16 – 20 Nov 09 – Initial Planning Conference – Williamsburg, Virginia.
•    4 Feb 10 - Canadian Mid Planning Conference – Tunney’s Pasture, ON, CA.
•    8 – 12 Feb 10 – Mid Planning Conference – Williamsburg, Virginia.
•    25 Mar 10 - Canadian Final Planning Conference – Tunney’s Pasture, ON, CA.
•    29 Mar – 2 Apr 10 – Final Planning Conference – Williamsburg, Virginia.
•    CWID 2010 Execution: 03 May -25 Jun 10.
1. Preliminary set-up: 03 May - 5 Jun 10.
2. Training and Rehearsal: 8 -19 Jun 10.
3. Interoperability Trials assessment and visitors: 22 - 25 Jun 10.
4. Hotwash: 26 Jun 10.

(....)"


".... The Department of National Defence (DND) has a competitive requirement for the procurement of four hundred and sixteen (416) Lightweight Compact Metal Detectors (LCMD). This solicitation also includes a requirement for logistics support, and for the provision of training; 12 sessions in total, to be conducted at various Canadian Forces (CF) facilities across Canada. This requirement also includes the option for the purchase of up to three hundred (300) additional LCMD. DND reserves the right to exercise this option at any time up to two (2) years after contract award ...."


".... Requirement: The Department of National Defence (DND), Canadian Forces School of Areospace Control (CFSACO) has a requirement for services to support the operation of an additional Visual Flight Rules (VFR) simulator. CFSACO requires personnel to operate the VFR Tower Simulators to accomplish current mandated student loading. Personnel must be capable of operating the
system immediately.

Period of Work: Service provider must be on-site (Cornwall Ontario) and capable of conducting simulation exercise for students prior to 04 August 2009 for a period of one year.

*Estimated Expenditure: $150,000.00 (+ applicable tax)* ...."


"DEFENCE CONSTRUCTION CANADA (DCC) – #GA114856 Vegetation Control Ground Application 2009 Program CFB Gagetown, New Brunswick

The work includes, but is not necessarily limited to, the supply of labour, material, supervision and equipment necessary for the ground application of herbicides in the RTA to control vegetation....."


"DEFENCE CONSTRUCTION CANADA (DCC) – #GA112661 Vegetation Control Aerial Application 2009 Program CFB Gagetown, New Brunswick

The work includes, but is not necessarily limited to, the supply of labour, material, supervision and equipment necessary for the Aerial application of herbicides in the RTA to control vegetation...."


_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Jul 2009)

".... The Department of National Defence (DND) has a requirement for purchase of an Asset Tracking System, which provides near real time, independent, accurate and timely tracking of aircraft using Global Positioning System (GPS) and Iridium Satellite Services. There shall be no requirement for integration with aircraft systems, e.g. Power or signal transmission via aircraft antennas. The goal is to have the system trialed on all aircraft types, including fixed-wing and rotary-wing that will be employed during the Vancouver Olympic Games ...."


".... To adequately support the CF-18 fleet, the Canadian Forces (CF) has a firm requirement for daily interaction with various Agencies within the United States Navy (USN), other international users of the F/A-18, US based aerospace industrial community that supports the F/A-18 aircraft, the United States Air Force (USAF) and Canadian Agencies such as the Canadian Defence Liaison Staff (CDLS) and Public Works and Government Services Canada (PWGSC) in Washington D.C. This activity is exercised through the CF-18 Liaison Office, which is the point of interface between the Canadian Forces and the USN and the USAF. The Supplier is required to establish a liaison office and to provide liaison and support functions to DND/DAEPM (FT); and will be located in the Washington, D.C. beltway...."


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Jul 2009)

"....The Department of Defence R&D Canada (DRDC) Toronto requires the services of a contractor to provide competent software and acoustical engineering expertise involving development of software-based system, and equipment calibration. The services will be provided from date of contract award to March 31, 2010 with an irrevocable option to extend the period of the contract for two (2) additional one (1) year option periods...."

From Statement of Work:  "....To provide software and acoustical engineering expertise involving development of software-based systems, and equipment calibration in order to investigate the effect of multimodal cueing (auditory, tactile and visual) for controlling uninhabited aerial vehicles (UAVs)...."


".... DEFENCE CONSTRUCTION CANADA (DCC) – #PA074369 – Construct Troop Shelters, CFB Petawawa, Ontario

The work includes, but is not necessarily limited to, the supply of labour, material, supervision and equipment necessary for site preparation and construction of two (2) 111 MS2 masonry buildings with prefab wood truss roofs and sheet metal siding...."


".... The Department of National Defence (DND) Canadian Forces Health Services Group has a requirement for the supply of a firm quantity of 36,000 units of Antidote Treatment Nerve Agent Auto-Injector (ATNAA). The Auto-injectors must be dual chamber containing Atropine injection 2.1mg per 0.7 ml and Pralidoxime Chloride injection 300mg per 2ml, supplied with a 23 gauge needle for intra muscular use.

(....)

Period of proposed contract
The requirement is for the supply of a firm quantity of 36,000 units of Atropine injection 2.1mg per 0.7 ml and Pralidoxime Chloride injection 300mg per 2ml, to be delivered on or before November 30, 2009.


Name and Location of supplier
Meridian Medical Technologies Inc., 6350 Stevens Forest Road,
Columbia Maryland, 21046, United States
Delivery Date: Above-mentioned...."


_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Jul 2009)

".... The Government of Canada (GOC) has a requirement for a Close Combat Vehicle (CCV) to provide increased tactical mobility, enhanced firepower and a high level of survivability to its crew in order to conduct close combat operations in a medium or high threat environment.  The purpose of this Letter of Interest and Request for Price and Availability (LOI/P&A) is to communicate the Canadian Forces (CF) initial requirements and solicit information and feedback from the industry regarding the provision of the CCV. The information may be used to support the GOC's decision-making process such as finalizing its requirements and determining its procurement strategy ...."
Reference Number  	PW-$$BL-293-18950
Solicitation Number 	660BL-080001/B


".... The Department of National Defence has a requirement for the provision of up to 13 Armoured Engineer Vehicles (AEVs). The requirement will also include associated integrated logistics support (such as spares, operator's manual, maintenance manual, training, and special tools and test equipment), and the possible option to procure an additional quantity of up to 5 AEVs .... The Force Mobility Enhancement (FME) Project will seek to replace Canada's aging Leopard 1 AEV Badger fleet with a modern, heavily protected and mobile platform capable of supporting the newly acquired Leopard 2 Main Battle Tanks (MBTs) until 2035.  The project will seek to acquire Leopard 2-based AEVs and associated In-Service Support. The project will also seek to acquire tactical mobility implements for the in-service Leopard 2 MBT. Tactical mobility implements could include but are not limited to, mine rollers, mine ploughs, and dozer blades. The project will also seek to acquire two to four Leopard 2-based Armoured Recovery Vehicles (ARVs) as support variants for the AEV. The intent is to acquire these ARVs by excercising future contract options from the Tank Replacement Project (TRP)...."
Reference Number  	PW-$$BL-225-18941
Solicitation Number 	W8476-090003/A


"....DEFENCE CONSTRUCTION CANADA (DCC) – ONNB0904– Construct Troop Shelter – ASU North Bay, Ontario

The work includes, but is not necessarily limited to, the supply of labour, material, supervision and equipment necessary to construct the troop shelter building located at CFTA Burwash, Ontario...."
Reference Number  	179036
Solicitation Number 	ONNB0904


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Jul 2009)

....here (third item)?

And the winner is....
VALBAY HOTEL LIMITED
1 VALHALLA INN ROAD
THUNDER BAY
Ontario
P7E6J1
Canada

Amount  	$63,000.00 CAD


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Jul 2009)

More details here:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/87799.0.html


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Jul 2009)

More from CanWest/National Post here on this one (first item)


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Jul 2009)

Remember the first item here?

"Revised Title: Aircraft Tracking System"
(Reference Number:  PW-$KIN-560-5116;  Solicitation Number:  W3474-10Q414/A)


".... Canadian Forces Support Training Group (CFSTG), a part of the Department of National Defence (DND) with its unit located at Canadian Forces Base Borden, has a requirement for a Contractor to provide professional services for course delivery and support, in training military personnel on a variety of subjects.  Specifically the Contractor will provide instruction services to students on training at the Canadian Forces School of Administration and Logistics (CFSAL) for :
Supply Technician Training;
Driver Training;
Traffic Technician;
Resource Management;
Cook Training;
Supply Chain Management;
Logistics;
Finance; and,
Other subjects/courses ...." 
(Reference Number:  PW-$BOR-060-2299; Solicitation Number:  	W0113-09K032/A)


".... Defence Research and Development Canada (DRDC), Toronto, Ontario has a requirement for a Senior Researcher, Researcher Specialists and Technical Support Staff with expertise in developing software to support Research in Scientific Computing and Computer Science, Computational Linguistics and/or Sociolinguistics, Cognititive Science and Experimental Design, Computational Models of Human processing embedded in tools to enhance decision making and situational awareness...."  
(Reference Number:  PW-$TOR-219-5063; Solicitation Number:  W7711-088147/A)


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Jul 2009)

"....  DEFENCE CONSTRUCTION CANADA (DCC) – GA81687 – Construct Roads and Concrete Pads at Forward Operating Base-South Boundary Road, CFB Gagetown, NB

The work includes, but is not necessarily limited to, the supply of labour, material, supervision and equipment necessary for the construction of roads and concrete pads at the Forward Operating Base and vehicle Check Point, as indicated in the Specifications and Drawings...."


"....  	 NAMSA – Operational Liaison and Reconnaissance Team (ORLT) Ancillary Equipment Package

Title: NAMSA – Operational Liaison and Reconnaissance Team (ORLT) Ancillary Equipment Package – 5HQ27108-2/MJB90016

Deadline: The list of qualified and certified firms who may be interested in receiving an Invitation for Bids must be provided to NAMSA no later than 11 August 2009.

Security Classification: NATO UNCLASSIFIED

Potential Bidders: Must be from a participating NATO country.

Further Details: This Notice of Intent to invite bids covers the provision of ORLT Ancillary Equipment Package required for the NATO Response Force (NRT). The contractor shall furnish generators, field accommodation and field support equipment for three ORLT teams of approximately 12 persons each. Each team will be self sustaining for a period of five days. All equipment will be transportable in Passenger Vehicles Rough Terrain (PVRTs) and trailers in rail, sea and air configuration.

Delivery Date: Proposed tender release date not before 18 August 2009. Bidders will be allowed no less than 42 days to reply to the ICB.

Administrative Clauses: Bids must be valid for a period of 180 days.

Comments: None.

Estimated Value: Unknown at this time...."

More about NAMSA (NATO Maintenance and Supply Agency) here.


_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Jul 2009)

"....DEFENCE CONSTRUCTION CANADA (DCC) – #HAJPA60 – Renovate Apartment Buildings, CFB Petawawa, Ontario.

The work includes, but is not necessarily limited to, the supply of labour, material, supervision and equipment necessary to replace roofing, siding, entrance doors, renovate bathrooms, balconies and wire building for satellite dishes on four CFHA apartment buildings at CFB Petawawa, Ontario...."
_Reference Number  	179688
Solicitation Number 	HAJPA60_


".... The Climate Chemistry & Measurements Research Section of Environment Canada (EC), requires a contract operator for its baseline air chemistry observatory at Alert, Nunavut. Alert is the most northerly site in the World Meteorological Organization's Global Atmosphere Watch monitoring network.

At the Alert site, Environment Canada maintains a number of measurement programs for various greenhouse gases, ozone, aerosols and other trace species. It also maintains atmospheric measurement programs for international agencies from Germany, Australia, Japan, France and the USA.

This contract position is for a period of 12 months, from August 17, 2009- August 31, 2010. All work must be completed by the contractor before September 1, 2010...."
_Reference Number  	179764
Solicitation Number 	KM040-09-1019_


"GRAPHIC PRODUCTION FOR "AFGHANISTAN : HIDDEN TREASURES" EXHIBITION AT THE CMC.

The Canadian Museum of Civilization Copration requires the services of a firm for the graphic production and installation for the AFGHANISTAN: Hidden Treasures exhibition at the Canadian Museum of Civilization located at 100 Laurier Street, Gatineau, Québec.

Date: The exhibition opening date is October 22, 2009. The graphics must be delivered and installed by September 30th, 2009...."
_Reference Number  	179619
Solicitation Number 	CMCC-1494_


_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Jul 2009)

".... Defence Construction Canada (DCC) Request for Abbreviated Proposals (RFAP) for Consulting Services – Airport Bird Hazard Risk Assessment, 4 Wing, Cold Lake (Alberta)

In accordance with the rules, regulations, statutes, guidelines and the professional association(s) of the Alberta, Defence Construction Canada (DCC) is calling for Abbreviated Proposals from consulting firms to provide professional services specific to this Department of National Defence (DND) project, which will be located in 4 Wing Cold Lake, Alberta.
This project requires the services for a multidisciplinary Consultant Team to develop an Airport Bird-Hazard Risk Assessment Process (ABRAP) for 4 Wing Cold Lake, in accordance with Transport Canada’s TP 8240-Airport Wildlife Management Bulletin No.38. The purpose of the project is to mitigate the threat of bird strikes to aviation safety; ensure sustainability of the wildlife habit, and assess risks associated with encroaching land use development within the city and 4 Wing Cold Lake is seeking to develop. The ABRAP can be a five-step process that includes identifying, evaluating, and categorizing aircraft and wildlife risks within airfields and surrounding properties. The ABRAP will be applied to increase the awareness of aviation wildlife management and influence planning policies concerning future development of the surrounding off-airport lands...."


_More on link, attachment_


----------

